
Common misunderstandings when switching to a Tesla - giannidunk
https://www.electrade.app/blog/7-uncommon-things-to-know-before-you-switch-to-a-tesla/?ref=hn
======
giannidunk
Apologies for the clickbait-y title, but my co-founder and I did find that
most of these facts were little known when we were talking to our users
recently!

------
bradknowles
EVs don’t have “engines”. They have “motors”.

Someone in the EV business should know the difference.

~~~
ksaj
I find a related issue when astronomers talk about "other solar systems."
There are many other star / planetary systems, but only one Sol. At best, they
could say "other Solar-like planetary systems" since that is usually the
context this phrase gets used in.

Having said that, this Wikipedia page lists the Electrical Motor as a type of
engine.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engine](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Engine)
and nobody takes issue with the term "rocket engine."

I can't find a Wikipedia page describing other stars as a type of Sol, though.

